

200 Startup Savings Tips to Maximize Every Dollar - qhoxie
http://www.centernetworks.com/tips-for-saving-money-travel-purchases

======
donniefitz2
Sorry but the credit card advice is un-wise. If you are in fact a guy in a
basement, use cash. Screw debt. Use only what you have; what is real. Credit
is garbage. Make your startup cashflow positive by keeping away from
indentured servitude. Cash is king, especially in this economy.

